# Any one had any natural pregnancies after Two Ectopics?



## Vampkitty81

Hi there, three years ago I suffered a miscarriage. A week afterwards i was rushed to hospital due to severe pain and much to the shock of the doctors and nurses they discovered that i had an ectopic pregnancy.  My left tube had ruptured so they had to operate and remove the tube which was a shock and huge blow to my husband and i.

A year later we conceived again and in Oct 11 I gave birth to our amazing beautiful daughter   after a few months we decided to try for another bundle of cuteness, however a few weeks ago we discovered that I have pcos. So we knew our journey for a second baby was going to be tough. Then last week whilst at work I started to bleed. I was in horrific agony and I recognised the pain. I was rushed to hospital and they found i had an ectopic pregnancy in my right tube   

They managed to save the tube, however it is damaged. My gyno said that my hopes of falling pregnant naurally are below 50% now and that if I did fall pregnant then it most likely will be ectopic again. She did say ivf would be best however due to our daughter we would not receive treatment on the nhs, and as we have no savings it will be a long while for us to afford ivf and I'm past 30 now:/ 

I just wanted to know whether there is anyone out there that has any success stories to share or advice on ivf? I'm still in shock about last week and what really hurts is that the bleeding begun exactly Three years after our first loss!


----------



## Sheilaweb

Vampkitty, want to send you a hug.... I presume, because of the risk for further future ectopic pregnancies, the gyno  has mentioned ivf be your best option for bundle of cuteness #2 - but ivf babies can be ectopic too!.... if you've less than 50% chance naturally, I'd possibly keep trying naturally until I could afford treatment.  It might be worth researching the risk of continued natural ectopic as opposed to risk of ectopic via assisted means.... 

Sorry I can't help more than that, but up to 50% of success is a great deal more than most couples who turn to ivf for help....I would hate to think that you're putting yourself / yourselves as a couple under undue stress both emotionally and financially to go down the ivf route.  

Personally, and it's only my opinion hun, yeah start saving, but while you've still got an ovary, you've still got a chance... and IF, anything should happen and you were to lose your other ovary, then you have ivf as back up - but as I say my lovely, this is just my own personal thoughts.

Wishing you all the very very best
Sheila


----------



## louisoscar

Vampkitty

I am really sorry to hear about your difficult journey to have a family so far. I thought I'd share my story in case it can give you some hope. We have a few similarities! I too have been diagnosed with PCOS (although it is mild I don't ovulate as regularly as I should), I have also had an ectopic with tube removal and a miscarriage but happily, one healthy nearly 6 year old son.

After our son was born I had my ectopic and was told that it didn't halve your chances of conceiving more like reduced them to around 70% check out www.ectopic.org for accurate stats on this. I found that site a lifesaver after my ep. From what I gather from your post, you actually had a heterotopic pregnancy which is very rare and very unlucky but there are other ladies who have had these and gone on to conceive normally. I also assume that they didn't remove an ovary otherwise my 70% quoted above is wrong although the body does adjust and you would ovulate more from remaining ovary. From that site I was quoted a 90% chance that the next pregnancy would be in the womb (and it was but unfortunately didn't make it) and i know they have a statistic for two or more ep's too but can't remember it right now.

After my ep, I had a mc at 11 weeks after taking clomid. We tried a further 9 clomid cycles to no avail and then, partly on the advice of doctors and partly because we were so down and frustrated, we tried 3 cycles of IVF. We didn't get a positive from any of them and went through a lot more heartache and emotional stress. Before undertaking a 4th IVF attempt, I had a laparoscopy with ovarian drilling and an HSG to check my remaining tube was clear (it was). Has anyone suggested this procedure to you? The lap is to have a close up 'look' at how healthy everything is down there (although they can't check inside the tube just for blockages) and the 'drilling' is really tiny holes in the ovaries made with a laser to trigger better ovulation. My cycles regulated after this procedure and two months later I miraculously got pregnant naturally and am now 23 weeks!! After all that treatment (and money and heartache) we got there. We were told that our chances of having another baby had fallen considerably with my 'problems' and IVF failures. It brought us a lot of pain and anxiety.

I really hope my story has given you some faith that you do still have a chance of conceiving without IVF.

Louisoscar xx

This post contains and unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## charlie14

Hi Vamp,

I have also suffered 2 previous ectopics and wondered what my chances were naturally getting pregnant. I suffered an ectopic which they think was my left tube in 2008 and was treated with Methotrexate. 2nd ectopic happened 4 months later and this caused my right tube to be removed as it almost ruptured but was caught in time 4 months later i got pregnant from IVF and now have a 2 year old. I would like to try naturally before I even think about having IVF again in the future.


----------

